# Horizontal hanger spacing for copper pipe



## Ansel

My fellow plumber's, I have a question to pose to you. It concerns as the title of the post suggests the horizontal hanger spacing for copper pipe. It is a question I have asked myself in earlier days of my plumber when I was a helper. And the question was posed to me by a co-worker the other day. I gave what I know from experience to be the correct answer. Here in North Carolina we use the ICC model code with North Carolina amendments. According to table 308.5 Copper or copper-alloy tubing 1 1/2 and larger is supported every 10 feet. And the same type of pipe 1 1/4 and smaller is supported every 6 feet. My co-worker was hanging it every 12 feet. And although there is an entry in the afore mentioned table which reads copper and copper-alloy pipe, which is supported every 12 feet. But in my years of experience I know the inspectors use the 6,10 measurements. The answer I tended to get in those earlier inquisitve years is that the copper pipe cited that gives the sizes is soft copper and the listing for copper and copper-alloy pipe is ridgid pipe. But, even then I knew they were full of ----. The fact that the inspectors use the 6,10 measurements tells you how they view the issue. But there is no denying that the entry is there that says all copper pipe is supported every 12 feet. So my question is what is being referred to in the entry that states copper and copper-alloy pipe is supported every 12 feet? I am personally interested in the answer as I never received a satisfactory answer myself. Of course experience has taught me that turning any subject over to you guys is asking for
trouble, but I will take my chances.


----------



## swedishcharm21

Ansel said:


> My fellow plumber's, I have a question to pose to you. It concerns as the title of the post suggests the horizontal hanger spacing for copper pipe. It is a question I have asked myself in earlier days of my plumber when I was a helper. And the question was posed to me by a co-worker the other day. I gave what I know from experience to be the correct answer. Here in North Carolina we use the ICC model code with North Carolina amendments. According to table 308.5 Copper or copper-alloy tubing 1 1/2 and larger is supported every 10 feet. And the same type of pipe 1 1/4 and smaller is supported every 6 feet. My co-worker was hanging it every 12 feet. And although there is an entry in the afore mentioned table which reads copper and copper-alloy pipe, which is supported every 12 feet. But in my years of experience I know the inspectors use the 6,10 measurements. The answer I tended to get in those earlier inquisitve years is that the copper pipe cited that gives the sizes is soft copper and the listing for copper and copper-alloy pipe is ridgid pipe. But, even then I knew they were full of ----. The fact that the inspectors use the 6,10 measurements tells you how they view the issue. But there is no denying that the entry is there that says all copper pipe is supported every 12 feet. So my question is what is being referred to in the entry that states copper and copper-alloy pipe is supported every 12 feet? I am personally interested in the answer as I never received a satisfactory answer myself. Of course experience has taught me that turning any subject over to you guys is asking for
> trouble, but I will take my chances.


Here in Michigan, our code is adapted from the IPC and we use the 2009 code cycle. All I can say is your code book should clearly state your distances. I have never heard of 1/2, 3/4, 1, 1 1/4 being allowed to go 12' in between hangers. Again, this should be more than clear in your code book. Also, are you sure it is not based from the IPC? You have "ICC"

I know the code book, regardless if it is UPC, IPC ...etc, there are a lot of things that seems as if it is open to interpretation, but you should know that you can never space hangers out 12' on smaller pipe sizes IE; 1/2, 3/4, 1"......

Also, the 12' is for "Copper and copper-alloy pipe". The 6' and 10' is for "Copper tubing". Do you know the difference??

Remember, hangers are not that expensive. Hopefully you or someone else came along and installed more hangers.


----------



## TPWinc

The confusion is a result of thinking "pipe" and "tubing" are the same. All copper is not created equal.


----------



## TPWinc

http://www.copper.org/applications/plumbing/techref/tpf_stds/tube_pipe_stds.html


----------



## Ansel

My wife is sitting here next to me as I am using "her" computer and she is highly offended by your **** showing the woman with her ass showing in your response. We are both Christians and wish you would clean up your act, buddy!


----------



## rjbphd

Ansel said:


> My wife is sitting here next to me as I am using "her" computer and she is highly offended by your **** showing the woman with her ass showing in your response. We are both Christians and wish you would clean up your act, buddy!


So Christians people don't have butt crack???


----------



## TPWinc

Ansel said:


> My wife is sitting here next to me as I am using "her" computer and she is highly offended by your **** showing the woman with her ass showing in your response. We are both Christians and wish you would clean up your act, buddy!


Imagine that! I'm a Christian too! Must be a different Christ though. Mine said not to judge. By the way.... You're Welcome!:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum

A little but crack never Hurt no one

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## DesertOkie

I fully support females in our trade and if they expose their crack doing this dirty job, who am I to judge. If you and your wife are sensitive I would stay away from the political threads.


----------



## swedishcharm21

Ansel said:


> My wife is sitting here next to me as I am using "her" computer and she is highly offended by your **** showing the woman with her ass showing in your response. We are both Christians and wish you would clean up your act, buddy!


You need to loosen up a bit.


----------



## user7551

Ansel said:


> My wife is sitting here next to me as I am using "her" computer and she is highly offended by your **** showing the woman with her ass showing in your response. We are both Christians and wish you would clean up your act, buddy!


I guess its time to find some old pictures of some real plumber ass crack and use those.
:yes::laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber

Ansel said:


> My fellow plumber's, I have a question to pose to you. It concerns as the title of the post suggests the horizontal hanger spacing for copper pipe. It is a question I have asked myself in earlier days of my plumber when I was a helper. And the question was posed to me by a co-worker the other day. I gave what I know from experience to be the correct answer. Here in North Carolina we use the ICC model code with North Carolina amendments. According to table 308.5 Copper or copper-alloy tubing 1 1/2 and larger is supported every 10 feet. And the same type of pipe 1 1/4 and smaller is supported every 6 feet. My co-worker was hanging it every 12 feet. And although there is an entry in the afore mentioned table which reads copper and copper-alloy pipe, which is supported every 12 feet. But in my years of experience I know the inspectors use the 6,10 measurements. The answer I tended to get in those earlier inquisitve years is that the copper pipe cited that gives the sizes is soft copper and the listing for copper and copper-alloy pipe is ridgid pipe. But, even then I knew they were full of ----. The fact that the inspectors use the 6,10 measurements tells you how they view the issue. But there is no denying that the entry is there that says all copper pipe is supported every *12 feet*. So my question is what is being referred to in the entry that states copper and copper-alloy pipe is supported every *12 feet*? I am personally interested in the answer as I never received a satisfactory answer myself. Of course experience has taught me that turning any subject over to you guys is asking for
> trouble, but I will take my chances.


 






Maybe the 12' is a mis-print. Who would permit copper pipe (horizontal) to be braced every 12'? (even the larger diameter pipe).

And I agree that some avatars are, shall we say, immodest. I too am a christian. But we live in a world saturated with immodesty; there is not a whole lot that can be done, except to turn away.


----------



## TPWinc

Tommy plumber said:


> Maybe the 12' is a mis-print. Who would permit copper pipe (horizontal) to be braced every 12'?


 It's the same in the Florida Plumbing Code too. 6' for small diameter copper TUBING, 10' for large, and 12' for copper PIPE.


----------



## TPWinc

BTW, I find playme's avatar far more disturbing than mine.:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber

TPWinc said:


> It's the same in the Florida Plumbing Code too. 6' for small diameter copper TUBING, 10' for large, and 12' for copper PIPE.


 






Huh, I'll have to check the code. I'm not saying you're incorrect, I just don't ever recall reading 12 ft. spacing.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

This thread is really "Cracking" me up!


----------



## OldSchool

Ah censorship

If we would ban every little thing some one didn't like there would be nothing left in the world...

Through out the ages there was always someone somewhere trying to change some elses belief and morals or lack there of...

If it was that offensive then why did you look at it so long...:whistling2:


----------



## Tommy plumber

TPWinc said:


> It's the same in the Florida Plumbing Code too. 6' for small diameter copper TUBING, 10' for large, and 12' for copper PIPE.


 






http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/ipc/2003/icod_ipc_2003_3_sec008_par004.htm

You are correct, it's there. Don't know why I don't recall seeing that.


----------



## Tommy plumber

OldSchool said:


> Ah censorship
> 
> If we would ban every little thing some one didn't like there would be nothing left in the world...
> 
> Through out the ages there was always someone somewhere trying to change some elses belief and morals or lack there of...
> 
> If it was that offensive then why did you look at it so long...:whistling2:


 






Yeah like that old guy taking a dump in your avatar, I try not to look at it but with over 5,000 posts and counting, I am forced to look............:laughing:


----------



## pilot light

Every 2.5 meters!:thumbup:


----------



## OldSchool

Tommy plumber said:


> Yeah like that old guy taking a dump in your avatar, I try not to look at it but with over 5,000 posts and counting, I am forced to look............:laughing:


Just put some duct tape on the left side of your computer screen and you will not be able to see it ...:laughing:


----------



## pilot light

OldSchool said:


> Just put some duct tape on the left side of your computer screen and you will not be able to see it ...:laughing:


 Tommy you out There ?:thumbup:


----------

